# How does a lady sponsor her parents in dubai ?



## posthoney (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone...

I am about to take up a job in Dubai in a bank. I am an only child and the sole providor for my parents and wish to sponsor them for a residence visa. But I have been hearing that it is pretty difficult for a lady to sponsor anyone at all in UAE. I am neither an engineer nor a teacher or nurse. My salary may not come to AED.12,000. It could be around 10,000. The only thing going for me is that I can prove to the authorities that I am the only child and that my parents are retired and completely dependent on me. Can anyone advise me how to sponsor my parents ? Because otherwise I may have to leave this new job and go back to India to take care of them, with or without a job! Am sure in a dilemma over this.

regards,
PH


----------

